# At what age does a child need his/her own room?



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Currently my DS (15 months) does not have his own room. He shares our bedroom and we keep all his toys in the living room. We do have a second bedroom in our apartment, but it is currently being used as a study and guest bedroom, and it would be easiest for us to keep it that way until we can move into a bigger space. However, that might not be until DS is 3 or older. So I am just curious - at what age to kids start to need/want personal space and privacy?

ETA: Just to clarify, I mean a bedroom separate from the parents' bedroom, though future kids may share.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Well, I really think it has a lot to do with the family dynamic and child's personality.

I chose 2, because that's when my DD wanted to sleep in her bed in her room. But I'm sure the fact that it was _already_ set up as her room had a lot to do with it. She was also never very big on co-sleeping and around a year of age, started sleeping in a PnP in our room. I also don't think she was motivated by wanting privacy or personal space -- it was probably novelty more than anything else.

But if you're still co-sleeping and there's no room that screams "This is MY room" to your DS, then the thought of a separate room will probably never cross his mind. In that case, I think it will be many years before he asks for his own room.

I think most kids will want and need their own space by 8-10 years, but I don't know how many will want it long before then. At this age, it'll because they seek privacy and personal space, I would think.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i answered never because if we have a 2nd kid they will have to share. and i'm okay with that. i live in nyc and i have a friend with 2 dds ages 5 and 3 and they all live together in a 1 br! it's all a matter of perspective. on the privacy question, it depends on the individual child, but concern for privacy is supposed to be an indication of readiness to potty learn per brazelton. i wouldn't expect it before 2.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I voted never, because I have three girls. If they share a room, they share a room.









If we have a boy, I imagine by the age of 8 or so they'd start wanting their own privacy. But even then.. we have a bathroom.







I dont think separate sleeping rooms are needed if it doesn't fit your family.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trillian* 
ETA: Just to clarify, I mean a bedroom separate from the parents' bedroom, though future kids may share.

Oops -- I misvoted.







In that case, I'd say when they're ready to stop cosleeping, then they need their own room (or to share with a sibling). I would have died if my mom made me share her room as a teenager.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Oooooh... um, whenever they're ready to stop co-sleeping then. You can discount my "never" vote.







I love them and all, but I hope they sleep in their own bed someday.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Our 17 month old shares our room in a pack and play. We coslept until 10ish months and then found out we all slept better apart. I'm ready for him to move into his own room. He moves constantly in his sleep and grunts and groans and I wake up to every sound. We'll be moving at some point but until then he's with us. My older son's room is just too small to move him in there.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
Oooooh... um, whenever they're ready to stop co-sleeping then. You can discount my "never" vote.







I love them and all, but I hope they sleep in their own bed someday.

Oh, I hope DS sleeps in his own bed someday too! Actually he only shares our bed about half the night as it is - he starts the night in a crib in our bedroom and then moves to our bed after the first or second night waking. We have been thinking of just replacing the crib with a toddler bed in our room when he is ready for it.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
i live in nyc and i have a friend with 2 dds ages 5 and 3 and they all live together in a 1 br! it's all a matter of perspective.

That's cool - I'm glad to know it works for some families. Sounds cozy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
on the privacy question, it depends on the individual child, but concern for privacy is supposed to be an indication of readiness to potty learn per brazelton. i wouldn't expect it before 2.

Interesting.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

My 14 yo is starting to get irked sometimes at sharing with his 10yo brother although they get on well. Unfortunately he doesn't have a choice at the moment. Dd is almost 5 and still in our room as is our 14mo and that won't change until we can buy a bigger house.

ETA I don't think little people need their own room to sleep in until they are happy to choose that for themselves. A place to hang out in, keep their stuff in, create lego masterpieces in and have 5 minutes peace from siblings may become a need sooner though depending on the size and dynamic of the family.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I voted age 5 because that is when my dd really started expressing a desire for privacy and personal space. She had her own room before that though.

I took the question to mean a room seperate from the parents not necessarily a room seperate from siblings. My dd will not have siblings so it isn't an issue. I grew up sharing a room with my older sister and it was hardest during the teenage years- especially when she was a teenager and I wasn't.

I would just let your children's preferences be your guide.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted "never" because I don't consider a private bedroom a "need."
If you have the space and want to provide him his own room that is fine. But it certainly isn't a problem or in any way less desirable for a child to share sleeping space with his family.
I wouldn't concern myself with this especially with a child this young.
Both you and he may want his own sleeping space someday- a place to store toys or for him to listen to his own music or whatever. I'm thinking 7, 8, +years.
But again, not a "need" to stress about.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Honestly, a person does not "NEED" their own space. That is a luxury we take for granted here in the US in particular, but as far as being a true human need....bah! In many societies around the world, even some developed nations, large families live together in very small living units/apts where there might only be 1 or 2 rooms to the entire "house" , etc.
I would say that, in general, a seperate bedroom would become a stronger WANT by about age 5-6 for some kids, later for others....certainly in our society, I would not expect a child to sleep in a parents room after about 8-10 at the very latest, it would be extremely culturally weird, and possibly elicit governmental involvement......

But you are talking about a much younger child, at 3, I would honestly think it would be a very rare child who would want to be away from his parents....


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, I replied "never" because I think it is a very class/culturally biased question. Many, many other cultures never have separate sleeping quarters and historically families have often shared one big room. So, I don't think a child necessarily "needs" or "should" have their own room at all.

But, in our American, middle-class, space-hogging suburbian home, ds1 moved into his own room a few months after age 2. However, at age 4 he still comes into our bed in the middle of the night most of the time.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't actually vote for anything... I co-slept with my son until he was 3 yrs old, he's now 3.5yrs old. We basically asked him before decorating the room if this is what he wanted and he was excited about the prospect.

I think children tend to communicate when they're 'ready'. Of course, if they're still sharing your bed when they turn the age of 25yrs old, there's a problem









Peace


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
....certainly in our society, I would not expect a child to sleep in a parents room after about 8-10 at the very latest, it would be extremely culturally weird, and possibly elicit governmental involvement......
.


I was thinking this way, and voted 8.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a tough one!

I once did a survey on siblings sharing rooms. The consensus (sp? lol) for that was that around the age of 10 - children start to want their own space.

Your question is slightly different though. But perhaps it could be the same. I personally think its nice to have a bit of space. My ds is over 2 and still sleeps with us, but is nice for him to have his own room to well..have his bit of space what he can call 'his' and where most of his toys are! lol If we didnt have that room, I dont know how we would fit all our stuff into the house - so really the room is a 'store' room. Also - he does have a bed in there so he has his own freewilled option of sleeping in his own bed or sleeping with us. He does both. So in that respect - I think 2 is around when they need their own room...more as a bit of their own choosing space. But if a child isnt used to otherwise and is given other ways of having their own space, their own corner in the house so to speak...then perhaps this could be delatyed. Your family, but imo - I dont see anything wrong with your child not having his own 'room' until hes over 3 if thats what you have to do! There are children in far poorer countries that dont even have that!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

When we lived in NYC we had a small apartment and our bed ... futons pushed together on the floor, wall-to-wall ... had me, DH and our b'H 4 kids in it.

Then we moved last year and we're in a bigger apartment but the bedroom (and our bedspace) is much smaller. So my oldest was 8/9-ish when he left the family bed for good (this year) and my next-oldest just did at 7/8-ish, and while privacy was an issue for them both, the overriding factor was more a need to not feel squished anymore. (Because of the smaller bedspace, that is.)

FWIW my DH's mother slept in a bed with her two sisters until they were all in their 20s. (Their family was very poor.) Privacy may be an issue, but in situations of necessity, it gets overriden, right?

When you and your child are done with the family bed, you'll know it, IMO. But there's no reason to push it out of some sense that he's missing out on something, you know?


----------



## mamarhu (Sep 12, 2004)

ElderSon slept in the family bed till he was about 8, BigGirl moved out at 4, YoungSon (special needs) still sleeps with me at 11 (although he has his own room), and I certainly hope the government is never looking in my house to see who sleeps where!!!

Each of my kids is so different, and I am glad I let them make these decisions themselves. I waited for each to ask, but had the space available. If it were not available, I don't think it would have been an issue. ElderSon became self-conscious about it at 7 or 8, when he noticed friends had their own rooms. That was when he asked for his own space. YoungSon has no interest in public opinion (autism spectrum) and sleeps on a pad next to my bed, his suggestion. He is welcome there till he is 75. BigGirl was so independent from the start, that I am surprised she lasted to 3 in the family bed.

As a foster parent, I am subject to a certain amount of governmental scrutiny, and need to have a separate bed for each child. And I regret that I cannot let my foster daughter (7 YO) climb into bed with me when she is lonely or afraid (she has a pad on the other side of my bed). If I end up adopting her, I would invite her in with me if she felt comfortable with that.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I voted from birth, but I'd say somewhere between birth and one year old, a child should have his or her own space, not neccesary his or own room, but his or her own space. My son had his own room when he was about 6 months old, but he slept with me until he was six and then on and off until he was 8. I can't imagine him at 6 not having his own space for his things and, honestly, I needed my own private space as well. But I let him cosleep at night until he was ready to go into his room fuultime.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I would never call it a necessity. In lots of cultures, people share a bedroom their entire lives. It's not part of the human condition to need a private space apart from your parents. That said, my almost-five-year-old has his own room, and I'm working on converting the "study" (my husband's room full of boxes) into a bedroom for my 20-month-old to gradually move into as she gets ready for it. It's nice and convenient for everyone to have their own rooms, but there's no real need for it in the way that we need food and air and art.

Nealy
Mama to Thales, 12/9/02, and Lydia, 2/26/06


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree-I wouldn't call it a necessity either. For some kids however, it does help greatly when they have their own space, and if it's feasable, it's a good idea for a child who wants it. I think that 10+ is usually a good age. It all depends on the kid though-some kids are really independent and need room to breathe, and yet others need just the opposite.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I'm the oddball and said from birth. I think it is important for them to have their own space - even if they don't sleep in it at first. Part of the thrill and excitement of giving birth was fixing up the nursery and fitting each new member into our household with their own space. To me (and this is just my opinion), fixing up their own space means they are an important member of the family, deserving of their own bed, dresser, closet, toys, clothes, etc. My kids shared a room (sons in one, daughter in another), so I don't have a issue with siblings sharing. I would just feel weird if they didn't have their own space to call their own.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't think it's ever "needed," but I think by about age 10, lots of kids really want one.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

DS slept with us until he was 8. I didn't 'kick' him out but I encouraged it. We are expecting #2 and we are not doing a bedroom at all and will just wait until the child wants their own room. I kind of expect it to happen maybe sooner since they may want to be like their big brother and all that, but who knows. Totally will follow their lead.

I didn't answer the poll because it depends on the child. I think when a child WANTS their own room, it's nice to provide one. Certainly not a necessity if space is an issue, though.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 is close to 5 and we've just set up a room for her in the last week. It wasn't need until then, we have a playroom, her toys are kept there, she slept with us so a room of her own was useless. She decided that she ready to sleep on her own and requested a room.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

I voted 2 cause even if they don't sleep there its nice for them to have a seperate space if they want it....


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think a child every really NEEDS his/her own room. However, I think at some point MOM & DAD need their own room!







So from the child's point of view, I have to say never. From Mom & Dad's I have to say about 3.


----------



## DianaCA (Nov 17, 2007)

Kids are becoming more mature these days. I'm giving my boy his own room when he turns 6.


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

My DS is a few monthsshy of 3 and has desire to sleep in his own bed more or less room.
It probably just depends on the child.


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I'm the oddball and said from birth. I think it is important for them to have their own space - even if they don't sleep in it at first. Part of the thrill and excitement of giving birth was fixing up the nursery and fitting each new member into our household with their own space. To me (and this is just my opinion), fixing up their own space means they are an important member of the family, deserving of their own bed, dresser, closet, toys, clothes, etc. My kids shared a room (sons in one, daughter in another), so I don't have a issue with siblings sharing. I would just feel weird if they didn't have their own space to call their own.

Mine too. They co-slept for about 3-6 months, then transitioned into their own rooms. We did it without any trauma to them too (Gradual system of naps, sitting beside the bed, them falling asleep unaided). They slept so much better! They have had separate rooms until we moved 2 years ago, and after about 2 months in their new rooms, made the decision to share a room. So we have an extra room until they decide they they want their own rooms again.

My stepson is 15 and he sleeps in the *extra* room on an air mattress when he stays with us.

I didnt get my own room until I was 14, so I always said my kids would all have their own rooms. Then they go and decide to share!


----------

